# Binding Help (Bent Metal)



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey im going to buy the Smokin M.I.P and im looking into bent metal bindings anyone who has owned a pair or knows anything about them let me know


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I once rammed a pair of my husbands through our garage door....they held up pretty well actually......


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

well from what i saw from them ... they look really cheaply made... not too high quality. a lot of people say they love em but for what the going rate is on those bad boys i would rather go with something for sure like some union forces or 390s... personally thats just me though... k2, ride, burton they all have a reputation for puttin out quality ... i would hold off one more year on bent metal


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Dude...I rammed them through a garage door and they were fine....we still use them and that was a few years ago.....not cheaply made...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

im just saying from what i saw on them yesterday.... the foam on the highbacks looked wack... and the footboards looked cheap.. except for the metal supports


----------

